# Recover corrupted image headers



## manta (May 5, 2007)

Is it possible to somehow recover corrupted image headers? I burned photos from digital camera to cd and now i can't view them. I tried JPEG recovery program but it doesn't help.
Any chance to recover them?


----------



## EOS_JD (May 5, 2007)

I've lost many images from CD.  Try BadCopy Pro. Best to back up IMHO to multiple hard disks (and DVD as a third if required).

Do not skimp on backups. Memories are easily lost!


----------



## manta (May 6, 2007)

That program doesn't work either
Thnx anyway!


----------



## EOS_JD (May 6, 2007)

Looks like the CD is dead.


----------

